# Dojenje > Produženo dojenje >  Stanka za dojenje

## Mali Medo

Ne znam da li ovo pitanje tu pripada, premijestite ako sam fulala.

Moj mačak je napunio godinu dana i uskoro se vraćam na posao.
Mene zanima da li je zakonom određeno da samo do godine dana majka ima pravo na stanku za dojenje ili se taj zakon može primijeniti i nakon godine?
Molila bih da se jave mame koje su sa svojim poslodavcem uspijeli dogovoriti stanku za dojenje nakon djetetove prve godine.

Hvala vam svima unaprijed   :Heart:

----------


## Dalm@

Ništa od stanke za dojenje, zakon je predviđa samo u slučaju ranijeg povratka na posao:



> _Stanka za dojenje djeteta_
> 
> Članak 68.
> 
> (1) Žena koja nakon korištenja rodiljnog dopusta ili rada u skraćenom radnom vremenu nastavi dojiti dijete, ima u tu svrhu tijekom rada u punom radnom vremenu, dva puta dnevno pravo na stanku u trajanju od po sat vremena.
> 
> *(2) Pravo iz stavka 1. ovoga članka žena može koristiti do godine dana djetetova života.*
> 
> (3) Vrijeme stanke iz stavka 1. ovoga članka ubraja se u rad*no vrijeme.
> ...

----------

